
Ask HN: Do developers need Architects? - samrohn
How does your company architect systems? Is it left to senior devs in the team or you have architects who does this ? How has been the experience so far and which works the best from your experience?
======
Phazerstostun
It is usually best to leave architecture design to architects however dev can
architect a system if they have the necessary experience/skill.

It depends on the Dev, the size of the company, other resources. If a company
can expand resources and have a dedicated team for architecture and design,
then it makes the most sense that they can gain the greatest efficiency in the
system by also having dev that is dedicated to the task of development.

------
Phazerstostun
That's a very vague question... need more information.

